# bobscomputers



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Welcome to the site, and ask away!


----------



## Mtn. Bee (Nov 10, 2009)

Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Bob!


----------



## bobscomputers (Apr 15, 2012)

AmericasBeekeeper said:


> Welcome Bob!


Hi , and thanks. Last Monday I received my bee package, half the bees were dead due to a 6 day starvation trip.
I placed the live bees into the hive and all seems well with lots of activity, but the bees have attached to the inside front wall by the entrance, and no comb has been started yet. Am I in trouble or is this a thing that will eventually fix it self. This is a top bar hive, again thanks, BOB


----------



## Walliebee (Nov 17, 2006)

Hi Bob, this does not sound good. Did you contact the supplier immediately when you got the bees? Was their no can of syrup shipped with the package? If half the bees were dead, then you may not have enough bees to get things going. Are you feeding 1:1 syrup?

Also, what have the temperatures been like? It could be that it's too cool for a small population like this the generate wax.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Was the queen one of the surviving bees? Presumably she would have been in her own small cage and easy to identify.


----------



## bobscomputers (Apr 15, 2012)

Rader Sidetrack said:


> Was the queen one of the surviving bees? Presumably she would have been in her own small cage and easy to identify.


Hi, thanks for your reply, the queen is in the clob of bees on the top front wall above the entrance to the hive, but no combs are started or exist, I have feed them sugar water and 2 jars of honey spilt out on a tree stump outside the hive, lots of aerial traffic in and out of the hive. Bob


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

Be careful that you don't attract robbers by feeding the honey on the stump...


----------



## bobscomputers (Apr 15, 2012)

Is it normal for the bees to go to the front wall in a pile, or do I need more time for them to organize. Bob


----------



## geebob (Apr 4, 2011)

I've never had a package not build any comb after a week. I'd also post in the Top Bar Hive forum as there are many people there with more experience with TBH issues.


----------



## bobscomputers (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi, Well I went out tonight to check the hive, and good news, the bees are building brood comb on the #1 & 2 bars, sat and watched for a good 20 minutes, the bees are foraging ,lots of traffic in and out of the hive. Very calm bees, able to work with w/ o a net they land , sniff and fly away. Thanks, bob


----------

